
Jeffrey Katzenberg Blames Pandemic for Quibi’s Rough Start - adrian_mrd
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/11/business/media/jeffrey-katzenberg-quibi-coronavirus.html
======
TechBro8615
The guy made a boring app that nobody asked for or wanted, and assumed he
could dump money into advertising dollars and endorsements to drive growth.
That’s not how social apps grow. It’s got nothing to do with Coronavirus.

